# Indian ringnecks



## JWKnight

I post a lot of pictures of my budgies, but i will be posting more pictures of my ringnecks as i have two eggs right now. Can't wait to see them feather up!


----------



## StarlingWings

Many, many congratulations on your breeding pair of Indian Ringnecks. It's very exciting that you've got two little eggs in there and I'm also looking forward to following their chick's progress  

Lots of updates, okay JW? :jumping:


----------



## JWKnight

Of course


----------



## Kate C

Congratulations on the eggs J.W. but I am a bit concerned there is no nesting material in the box. They need nesting material not only to help protect the babies from getting splayed legs but also to keep the humidity up in the nest or the eggs may dry out and the chicks not be able to hatch as the membrane between the chick and the egg will dry out and they may not be able to turn in the egg and therefore not be able to chip their way out of the egg.

I use fine Eucalyptus mulch which I make quite damp and add some water to it during the incubation process.


----------



## jean20057

*Oh yay! Congrats on your Ringneck eggs! :woot: Here's to hoping they're fertile and healthy. Can't wait to see pinkie pics!!!!

Updates are definitely a must! *


----------



## JWKnight

I had nesting material in the box. Mother threw every single bit of it out. I'll put more in as the eggs develop, i just don't want to disturb mom.


----------



## aluz

Congratulations on the eggs and best of luck in this new journey! arty:
I'm very curious to see the little ones growing up!


----------



## Kate C

That sometimes happens JW. She obviously didn't like the nesting material you provided. You sometimes have to experiment with different types of nesting material. A friend had problems with his Conure hen constantly throwing out the nesting material. Eventually he just went to the trees in his yard and got a whole stack of leaf mold from under them and used that and she liked it.


----------



## JWKnight

First one is alive! Have to wait a few days to see if the second one is also.


----------



## JWKnight

*Both eggs have little heart beats in them... yay!*


----------



## JWKnight

I had an egg layers that wasn't going to be incubated so i put it in with the ringnecks eggs, took a picture and took it out. Thought the size comparison is pretty impressive.


----------



## StarlingWings

Goodness, yes I agree, it's very fascinating to see the incredible diversity of eggs even in the same animal family! 

Congratulations on the two eggs, by the way


----------



## JWKnight

Thanks. I look forward to meeting my little babies some time next month


----------



## chirper

Congratulations


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow congrats JW . What color mutations will you be expecting?

I'm surprised they're so big, I mean, I recently saw an Eclectus egg from a smaller subspecies which is still about 3 times bigger than an IRN, and it's egg didn't look much bigger than that (the photo was taken with a teaspoon for reference). Of course, it would help if I knew exactly what size a budgie egg is for a reference point .


----------



## JWKnight

Budgies eggs are about the size of an American dime


----------



## JWKnight

Still waiting for them to hatch.


----------



## jean20057

*Eeeeep! I can't wait! This is so exciting, I can hardly stand the wait til they hatch!

The size difference is incredible! I never would have expected that big of a difference in the size. I mean I knew there would BE a difference, obviously, but wow! Congrats again on the eggs, JW!!!*


----------



## JWKnight

Thanks Jean.. I can't wait till they feather up.


----------



## jean20057

*omg, I didn't even think of when they feather up.....'faints from the thought of cute little Ringnecks running around'*


----------



## JWKnight

Lost one of the eggs, despite adding more wood, soaking the box 4 times a day, and keeping my humidifier on, the egg got dimples in it and the baby died. Momma stopped sitting on it, and it was lighter than it was 2 days ago. I candelled it and then after seeing it was dead i opened it to verify. So just one chick on its way.


----------



## aluz

I'm sorry to hear that... We're all rooting for the remaining egg/chick to make it!


----------



## jean20057

*Oh, I'm sorry to hear about the lost baby. We're all pulling for the last one to make it!!!*


----------



## JWKnight

Announcing the birth of a very healthy looking Indian ringneck. I'll have to get a better picture later, maybe with a size comparison.


----------



## aluz

Big congratulations on your first Indian ringneck pinkie!! :clap:arty3:
From that photo it looks very similar to a budgie chick. It's going to be great to see this little one growing up!


----------



## chirper

Congratulations


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm sorry to hear the other baby didn't make it  

But this one looks lovely and healthy and many, many congratulations! I can't wait to see him/her grow up, I've never really seen a bigger parrot's life cycle "in person". 

Keep us posted


----------



## JWKnight

Unfortunately Boo, my mother, refused to keep the baby warm. It was very cold when I got home today, so i put it in with my budgie babies. It's still alive for now, I'm hand feeding it. The budgies are helping it warm, but I don't know how it will fair.


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh no, I'm glad you made it back in time! I hope the baby budgies can help him stay warm for now. 

Fingers crossed he makes it! :fingerx:


----------



## JWKnight

I have sent him home with a friend who hand feeds birds all the time. It's his best chance at surviving. The Budgies were kind to him and kept him warm, but want able to feed him much. Here's a picture of him with the budgies before he left. He's the top left one. At a day old he's as big as the almost two week old.


----------



## StarlingWings

Awh, what a cutie. I'm glad you were able to do what's best for him and I sincerely hope he makes it through! Please keep us updated on his condition, I'm praying for this little guy ray:


----------



## RavensGryf

Good luck JW. Prayers for you and the little one. Aw, the baby budgies were so kind to help a fellow baby out .


----------



## jean20057

*Wow JW, just caught up, and wow. I'm happy to hear that he's fairing well for now. I hope and pray that he makes it. I was so excited to see the pinkie picture!!!*


----------



## nuxi

I hope the little one will make it!ray:


----------



## JWKnight

It's doing well, begging for food, and even talking to Lacie. Ringneck talk but talking, said it's even learned to yell at her. Getting bigger and doing good.


----------



## StarlingWings

That's awesome! I'm very, very pleased this little one is doing well. Thanks for the update and I'm happy for the good news!  :clap: 

:jumping:


----------



## JWKnight

Here's the baby as of yesterday.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, he's looking good!


----------



## JWKnight

Still getting bigger and doing well.


----------



## JWKnight

Here the baby is, standing on its own

Here's a couple more i just received


----------



## aluz

I'm sorry the little one didn't get the best start in life, but it's good to see him/her well taken care of and thriving.


----------



## JWKnight

Here's the most recent picture.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, he's getting so big! :baby:


----------



## JWKnight

They grow so fast, last night's picture of the baby.


----------



## aluz

How sweet to see the little one with his/her eyes open and being a little more aware of the surroundings!


----------



## nuxi

Awwwww! I can't wait to see the little one feathering up!:yes:


----------



## budgemaster

So cool! Thanks for leaving updates. I'm so happy he's made it


----------



## JWKnight

Baby picture of the day


----------



## aluz

Aww, the little one is finally getting some colour on its wings!


----------



## JWKnight

I got to go visit the baby. It's doing very well, loves to walk, loves to get into your hand and be cuddled. Never cries, only makes cute little noises. I put its little ID bracelet on its foot. Everything is going well.


----------



## PoukieBear

When do IR start to get fluffy and feathery?


----------



## JWKnight

*The pins are already starting to come in. So I'm guessing around 3 weeks it'll be full of pin feathers.*


----------



## JWKnight

Okay I got to visit today and took some pictures.


----------



## Bearnoname

Awwww I love it! I love naked baby dino-bird pictures !


----------



## aluz

How cute, he/she is already posing beautifully for the camera!


----------



## JWKnight

This was one of those really rare moments where s/he stood still long enough to take the shot. So cute. And two more pics from this morning.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, look at him!  

He's definitely a little trooper for sure, what a strong little guy.

And look at those big feet! :wow:

Thanks for the update, JW! When can he come and live with you?


----------



## JWKnight

*


StarlingWings said:



Aww, look at him! 

He's definitely a little trooper for sure, what a strong little guy.

And look at those big feet! :wow:

Thanks for the update, JW! When can he come and live with you?

Click to expand...

When he's down to 2 feedings a day. I'm not home enough to keep up with the feedings right now.*


----------



## aluz

It's been wonderful to follow your chick's growth. I see the little one's eyes have opened up more, he/she is getting cuter by the day!


----------



## jean20057

*I am loving these updates, J.W.! Keep 'em coming!!! Your babies are just precious!!! Can't wait to see them with little fluffies!!!*


----------



## JWKnight

Baby picture today.


----------



## StarlingWings

Whoa! Look at all those pinnies that sprouted  

He looks like a little hedgehog  

He's looking bigger every day!


----------



## JWKnight

It's growing about twice its size every other day.


----------



## Therm

What a sweet little baby!


----------



## RavensGryf

JWKnight said:


> It's growing about twice its size every other day.


Twice literally ? :laughing: I hope he stops soon or else he will become as big as an ostrich! Or at least a turkey... :laughing2:


----------



## JWKnight

Here a star comparison photo. The first picture taken 6 days ago. The second picture taken today.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, that really is a huge difference! :wow: 

It's incredible how fast they grow


----------



## nuxi

Wow,the little one is growing very fast!:blink:


----------



## aluz

It's great to see the colour coming in the feathers, he/she is a green beauty!


----------



## Juju

I've really enjoyed reading all the updates, also seeing his growth from egg, amazing how they change, thanks for sharing


----------



## JWKnight

Baby pictures from last night.


----------



## StarlingWings

You can see his green! What a darling


----------



## aluz

What a cutie, it really seems he/she is smiling on that first pic!


----------



## JWKnight

Went to see my baby. Here's some more pictures.


----------



## RavensGryf

What color is that? He looks like a mutation not a normal green . IRN's have some of the prettiest color mutations. 

Are you the breeder or are you just handfeeding for someone? Or is it to be your pet? Do you breed any other species? Okay, enough questions for now .


----------



## StarlingWings

RavensGryf said:


> What color is that? He looks like a mutation not a normal green . IRN's have some of the prettiest color mutations.
> 
> Are you the breeder or are you just handfeeding for someone? Or is it to be your pet? Do you breed any other species? Okay, enough questions for now .


J.W isn't on at the moment, so I'll answer a few of your questions for him 
1. He did breed this little one, but he was unable to continue being raised normally by the hen and thus was given to a friend who was more experienced at raising days-old chicks to raise until he was big enough to come home with J.W 

2. J.W also breeds budgies, and I'm sure he also breeds other birds as well, but he can clear that up when he's back on  :blue throat:


----------



## JWKnight

Correct. I have parrotlets also, but they aren't breeding yet. I do have two more Indian ringneck eggs right now. Hopefully mom will take care of them this time.


----------

